# The Pacemate Appreciation Thread



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

This is just to get it started, feel free to add more. http://www.nba.com/pacers/dance/index.html

































































Discuss...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

They all look mad cute, but my favorite pic of course it's....well I'm sure you all know which one it is.... :biggrin:


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Brunettes are the best


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> well I'm sure you all know which one it is.... :biggrin:


Post it please.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This one caught my eye..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Post it please.



With pleasure....:drool:


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Box Man said:


> This one caught my eye..


That one has to be my favorite too. Although I do like the first one a lot too. I accidently posted the one picture twice but its so good i figure why delete it?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This one looks like Larry Bird


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The Man said:


> Although I do like the first one a lot too.


It might be just me, but the first one looks like she's a lot older. I'm not digging that dark hair.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

man, pacerholic gots the best one, but man, some of them look old. i've seen better cheerleaders... this is the nba. sorry just not over impressed with this group


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i've seen better cheerleaders... this is the nba. sorry just not over impressed with this group



Yeah man we could've done ALOT better.... :curse:


----------

